# Interested in innovations in steel or a career in the steel industry?



## worldsteel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello Engineers,

I wanted to share some information on an exciting digital event taking place on Friday - The World Steel Association's first Twitter debate. The debate will bring together leading academics and CEOs from the steel industry to answer your questions on the future of steel and provide information about the exciting possibilities a career in steel offers.

Join the debate by following the hashtag: #steeldebate on Twitter at 2PM GMT, Friday January 18th.

Thanks!


----------

